# Bess has qualified for Crufts!!



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Didn't think we'd ever do it with my 'pet' dog,  but great result for Bess today. 3rd in a strong Post Grad class of 14! Thanks to Gill Tully for handling her. 

I'm over the moon!


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations!
Well Done Bess


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

How exciting! Well done Bess. x


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Fantastic well done!


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Huge huge congratulations! I know how much this means to you.  You must be so chuffed! Did you get one of the big Dalsetter 'qualified' rosettes?


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Pezant said:


> Huge huge congratulations! I know how much this means to you.  You must be so chuffed! Did you get one of the big Dalsetter 'qualified' rosettes?


Thanks! Bessie's breeder was excited too when I rang her!

No - didn't think of getting a rosette!!


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> No - didn't think of getting a rosette!!


I'll freely admit that was one of the first things I did at Bath when we qualified last year.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Well done


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations!! Hopefully Inca will qualify for crufts too


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Well done to Bess , you and her handler ! Gorgeous girl.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations!! Im so pleased for you, you deserve it so much especially after all the hard work and glad you have some good news now after the sadness and disappointment after the hope of breeding Bess didn't sadly work out this time round.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations that is brilliant well done. Gun dog day it is at Crufts then


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow. Huge Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Barefootgirl (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh wow, thats absolutely fantastic - well done Trish and Bess!! Really really pleased for you! I don't think we have a chance in h*ll of joining you, but hopefully we will be able to come and cheer you on. 

Will you be at Bedford / Hitchin / Mid-Herts?


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Barefootgirl said:


> Oh wow, thats absolutely fantastic - well done Trish and Bess!! Really really pleased for you! I don't think we have a chance in h*ll of joining you, but hopefully we will be able to come and cheer you on.
> 
> Will you be at Bedford / Hitchin / Mid-Herts?


Thank you! And you never know! Didn't think Bess would do it!

Not as yet - we're at Barking and Dagenham next weekend as it's only a couple of miles from us. . And then Gundog of Wales and Setter and Pointer!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant! Well done you and Bess :thumbsup:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Well done!!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

BessieDog said:


> Thanks! Bessie's breeder was excited too when I rang her!
> 
> No - didn't think of getting a rosette!!


Congratulations.

You can get the qualified rosette from most of the champ shows as they don't say which show you qualified at. Its just the place rosette which says the name of the show on it so you have to get them at the show on the day.


----------

